# cool idea for Halloween 2009



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

for those of you who are real talented " Roaring 20 Flappers" I think that would just be to funny Skeletons dressed like the movie Chica go


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

I love that idea But 2009?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

slightlymad said:


> I love that idea But 2009?


I just figured some would all ready have plains for what they want to do in 2008,

I think Joe Dillenger would be a Hoot. skeleton dressed up like him with the guns and all. and the skeleton flappers could dance and turn and shake their bootie .
maybe revise the mouner prop for that action.?


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

Has anyone done the 13 ghost type of haunt yet? Like the movie? That would be cool too !!! making all those Ghosts


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

Blinky The House Elf said:


> I just figured some would all ready have plains for what they want to do in 2008,
> 
> I think Joe Dillenger would be a Hoot. skeleton dressed up like him with the guns and all. and the skeleton flappers could dance and turn and shake their bootie .
> maybe revise the mouner prop for that action.?


Right there with ya blinky i guess your right alot of folks do seem to have their theme set for a year or two. We dont really have a theme more of a overall horror thing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2007)

While I was trying to sleep last, ( thats a Laugh ) I came up with another prop idea, Dummy heads that swivel around like in the moive Exorcist. Theme would be your Favorite scary movies.


----------



## iLOVEhalloween92 (Mar 12, 2007)

can you guys actually make your own animations?


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

iLOVEhalloween92 said:


> can you guys actually make your own animations?


iLOVEhalloween92,
Yes, and you wouldn't believe some of the wonderful props that come out of the workshops of the members here. There isn't much these guys and gals can't do, so if you're looking to learn how to do your own animatronics, these guys and gals will give you all the help and info you need.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

iLOVEhalloween92 said:


> can you guys actually make your own animations?


Yes, a lot of us do here in this forum make our own animated props, we would be glad to teach / help you too !! a good place to start to learn is to pick a prop you would like to do, keeping in mind how much talent for using tools and 
stuff you have start on a easy project and work your skill level up, here is a good place to resource some projects project list 
if you have question or need help just call:


----------



## iLOVEhalloween92 (Mar 12, 2007)

just looking through those pages is amazing!!
in ten minutes i see eight new props for halloween!
thanks for the link!


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

iLOVEhalloween92 said:


> just looking through those pages is amazing!!
> in ten minutes i see eight new props for halloween!
> thanks for the link!


I hope you have fun making your prop and Iam glad you liked the link, If you need anything just come back to the forum and post your question in the right catagory and we all will be More than Happy to Help you out.

Do You Have someone to help you with your project? ( Hubby maybe ).
Let us know what you picked a how it is coming along keep us posted.


----------



## iLOVEhalloween92 (Mar 12, 2007)

hah no im a 14 year old boy 
i love halloween
this past hallo i had an electric chair, gallows, and a life-size pirate ship!
it was great

the first one i will be attempting is the "roasted skeleton"
it looks totally sick


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

*Ilovehalloween92 new project*



iLOVEhalloween92 said:


> hah no im a 14 year old boy
> i love halloween
> this past hallo i had an electric chair, gallows, and a life-size pirate ship!
> it was great
> ...


That is one cool prop, I have posted the link to that page so others can check it out too!!skeleton Bar-B-Q- although this should be in the prop area Larry might move it,
If you want a real good skeleton for your prop  Blinkys-Bargin-Basement it is a skeleton that has been cast from a real Human


----------



## MobileMayhem (Mar 9, 2007)

Last year, right before Halloween, Target had all of their school supplies out. Well, they had these things that had fake pencils on that were battery operated that spun around. I talked to the manager and she gave them to me once they were ready to take down the display. I put small heads on them and the spun around quite nicely. Target just throws their display stuff away, so always check if you see something you may want, including their Halloween display stuff!




Blinky The House Elf said:


> While I was trying to sleep last, ( thats a Laugh ) I came up with another prop idea, Dummy heads that swivel around like in the moive Exorcist. Theme would be your Favorite scary movies.


----------



## iLOVEhalloween92 (Mar 12, 2007)

hmm... sounds like a bargain!


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

iLOVEhalloween92 said:


> hmm... sounds like a bargain!


Not when you add in the shipping (almost $40). A better place to buy it from (with reasonable actual shipping cost) is from Anatomical Chart Company. Ask to speak with Marilyn Lack, give her your haunt name and she'll set up an account. The buckies are on sale right now, for I believe $60. And like I said, reasonable shipping.


----------

